# Fuel Tank Capacity?



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

CruzeRSTN said:


> So everywhere I've looked it lists 13.7Gal or 52L as the capacity but I've never got more than 43L(roughly 11Gal) into the tank and that's pushing it after the pump has kicked out. That's with the gas light being on as well.


My Gen 1 Diesel fuel light comes on when there’s still about 2Gal (6-7L) remaining in the tank. That could account for the discrepancy. Not sure how much fuel is left in your particular model when the light comes on.

Also the sensitivity of fuel pump shutoff varies from station to station. So pulling the nozzle after it clicks off may not be providing a complete fill.

Finally, the Cruze filler neck/tube can hold a significant quantity of fuel that’s not usually included in the tank capacity. On my Gen 1 diesel, I can pump another 2-2.5Gal (7-9L) in AFTER the fuel pump clicks off.

Diesel is of course very different than Gasoline, your results may vary.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a 17 diesel.

My regular fill up to first click is usually 45 ish litres.

That is when the DIC says I have about 120km to empty.

I average 4.2 l/100km so it makes sense there is about 6-7 more litres in the tank.

Because it's a diesel I fill it to the top of the neck and I get about 50l in that way off of a 45l first click.

Long story short I think that 52 litres is accurate. 

If you are gas do not fill the filling neck. It's bad for the evap systen


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"ve gotten mine down to 1 gallon. Been able to get 13 gallons in. 

The filler neck holds another gallon. If you feel so inclined but not recommended. 

I think there's some reserve capacity that we can't use. Somewhere on this sight is a modification with a fuel pump swap from a sonic. Guy claims his 13.7 was now 15.7 gallons. Wish i could find it. I should have bookmarked the thing. I'd be interested in doing something like for 2 extra gallons.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

The 2017 and 2018 Cruze L, LS and RS models apparently have a 11 Gallon fuel tank instead of the mentioned 13.7 Gallon tank on Chevy's website and in the manual. While it is possible to add an additional gallon or 2 to the tank, over time it can backfire. I put 13+ Gallons in my 2017 Cruze LS with just 3,000 miles on the odometer and experienced a blown fuel pressure sensor. The mechanic asked me "did you top off the tank?" and I mumbled "Yes" and he said that it caused the fuel pressure sensor to have so much pressure built up that the sensor broke into 2 pieces.


----------



## CruzeRSTN (Jan 4, 2018)

ajb62787 said:


> The 2017 and 2018 Cruze L, LS and RS models apparently have a 11 Gallon fuel tank instead of the mentioned 13.7 Gallon tank on Chevy's website and in the manual. While it is possible to add an additional gallon or 2 to the tank, over time it can backfire. I put 13+ Gallons in my 2017 Cruze LS with just 3,000 miles on the odometer and experienced a blown fuel pressure sensor. The mechanic asked me "did you top off the tank?" and I mumbled "Yes" and he said that it caused the fuel pressure sensor to have so much pressure built up that the sensor broke into 2 pieces.


I wondered because I’ve ever been able to get about 44L into the tank when the pump kicks out (11ish Gal)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

THey have 13.7 gallons. You 2 ^^^ aren't making them empty enough. 

I routinely hit roughly 12.7 to 13.2 every time. 

If you use your trip meter. You can go 410+ miles on winter blend. I"m up to 440 miles now on summer blend. City driving. 

I"m guessing if a guy were on a road trip. He/She could get 500+ miles on a tank.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I figure given the shape of the tank and not knowing what it looks like offhand it is always going to be really difficult to drain it 100% because they never seem to make the shape conducive to emptying it all of the way, but that is also because the pump is usually meant to be kept wet in order to keep it lubricated by the fuel.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> THey have 13.7 gallons. You 2 ^^^ aren't making them empty enough.
> 
> I routinely hit roughly 12.7 to 13.2 every time.
> 
> ...


Refer to Pg. 366 in the 2017 Cruze Owner Manual, which specifically says 12 Gallons
https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ajb62787 said:


> Refer to Pg. 366 in the 2017 Cruze Owner Manual, which specifically says 12 Gallons
> https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf


Yes. Read that page very carefully. 

It specifically says 13.7 Gallons. UNLESS, you have an LS trim with auto. THEN it's 12.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

My 2011 1st gen cruze, uses about 12 gal before the light comes on. 
The last line has about 1 gal.
When the meter says it's empty, the estimation says it has about 50 miles left.
I've never taken it beyond 20 miles, with 30 remaining, and my fuelup to the nozzle from there was 13.25 gal, meaning it thinks I can do another 30 miles on 1/2 a gallon. I don't want to try. But I believe the estimate is closer to 13.5 gallons. The fuel tank may be 13.7 gal, but there's a fuel pump in it, that occupies at least a quart of fuel.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

I figure there is about 12 gallons of usable space. You dont aant yo run it all the way down too far as then you suck up a bunch a setament. 
The top and last of the gage is about 3.5 with 3 gallons each in between empty and the full mark. A d the fuel monitor will NEVER give you miles left till empty off the gas you actually have left. (Cover their ads margin) that's probably about a gallon.


----------

